# Good Luck!



## Bman (Apr 13, 2010)

Two more days to go! At this point I am just not sure what else to do. I feel like I am as prepared as I am going to be, so just looking at a few things here and there just to make sure I'm still on point. We all knew this day would eventually come and it's right around the corner, so good luck to everyone! Thanks to everyone for all the help, got a lot of good information from here. Hopefully in a few months time we'll all be arty-smiley-048: with that letter in our hands (vs. :brickwall: )!


----------



## Shanks (Apr 13, 2010)

I am with you Bman...at this point I can't do much in preparation other than stressing myself out. I am going through the NCEES exam solutions and realizing how stupid mistakes I've done in most of the problems I missed. So I just wanna make sure that, to the exam, I am carrying a cool head and attitude that most likely I know how to solve the problem, the only deal being how much time it takes to get there.....

For sure the forum had been a great study companion all this time and I just wish that in a few months I'll take my turn to give advice to wannabe PE's..  ..


----------



## jldavis2 (Apr 13, 2010)

Appreciate this forum also. Many times I've heard the advice of skipping lengthy/difficult problems for last, but it finally drove home this week and after I ran out of time on my practice tests recently. Stubbornly I tried to forge on for a solution and burned too much time. This is a double-loss because you don't get the chance to answer some problems you might have gotten quickly AND you probably end up guessing on the tough ones anyway.

All the best to you all, stay cool and trust your knowledge of the concepts....


----------



## gaidox (Apr 13, 2010)

i agree with you guys, all of us here did our best in our review. we just bring our best condition and best state of mind. i know we can do it . i also would like to thank all that participated for this eb mech forum batch april 2010. good luck guys.


----------



## Firefly (Apr 14, 2010)

yep, thanks for the support on this forum. Good luck Friday y'all.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 14, 2010)

Keep the attitude positive! Do your best and you can be proud of your effort. Good luck.


----------



## MechGuy (Apr 14, 2010)

Good luck all -- You've prepared well and now its time to shine! You've got this one!


----------



## Matt-NM (Apr 14, 2010)

At this point focus on skimming through subjects and being able to locate them quickly. Make sure your test kits (books, entrance form, snacks, drinks, etc) are together and ready to go. Know the way to the exam if you for some reason don't know by now! Have alternate routes in the event of bad traffic/accident. Remember they won't let you in late regardless of the reason. Pick a movie you have always enjoyed and watch it tomorrow night. Basically reward yourself for all the hard work you have done up to this point. Think back to the first time you saw it and all the hard work, trials and tribulations that have taken place since. There is a reason you are at this point. Not everybody can do it.

Try not to stress out and just do your best. Best of luck to all. And don't forget to study engineering economics. There were probably 5 questions on econ when I took the exam a couple years ago.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 15, 2010)

I hope y'all are taking today off and enjoying the pleasant Spring weather. Watch a movie, veg on the couch, etc... You need to relax today because your brain will be racked plenty enough tomorrow. Best of luck to everyone and don't forget, if you have any time left over after you complete a session, REVIEW YOUR WORK!!! I found two of my problems that had errors last year.


----------



## tsumi (Apr 15, 2010)

Good Luck! And good advice master slacker! I think without a day of rest my brain would be mush tomorrow!


----------



## Bman (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah, I'm in the hotel now. I think I'm gonna watch Avatar, it's $15, but I figure it's money well spent to keep my mind off things....


----------



## Shanks (Apr 15, 2010)

I am in the exam city after 3 hrs of drive ..I am planning on taking a look at the center (15mins away) followed by dinner and may be a movie with my wife...good luck everyone!


----------

